# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αγιος Διονύσιος [Agios Dionysios, Norris Castle, LCT-828]

## rjjjh2004

> Εδώ μία φώτο απο το λιμάνι της Νάξου! Ξέρει κανείς εποχή και ποιό το πλοίο που κυριαρχεί στο θέμα???
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1150


To eikonizomeno ferry onomazotan Agios Dionusios, htan apo tis prwtes pantofles metaskeuasmenes se kleista kai to 8umamai ws polu argo sth grammh  Peiraias-Aigina (1972-1974). Paliotera phgaine zakun8o. Pi8anos uphrkse palio metagwgiko stolou.

----------


## aegina

File rjjjh2004 den einai to AGIOS DIONISIOS to ferry tis foto tou Apostolou.T o AGIOS DIONISIOS eixe perissoterra anoigmata sta pleura kai to katastrwma katw apo ti gefyra itan anoixto,epeiseis eixe stin prymni tis lemvous.Eixa mia traumatiki embireia me to ferry auto :Razz: ire fwtia en plo pros Pirea( imoun mesa)gyrw sto`73. :Smile:

----------


## rjjjh2004

> File rjjjh2004 den einai to AGIOS DIONISIOS to ferry tis foto tou Apostolou.T o AGIOS DIONISIOS eixe perissoterra anoigmata sta pleura kai to katastrwma katw apo ti gefyra itan anoixto,epeiseis eixe stin prymni tis lemvous.Eixa mia traumatiki embireia me to ferry autoire fwtia en plo pros Pirea( imoun mesa)gyrw sto`73.


To 8umamai sthn Aigina ws kleisto kai polu argo... 2 wres ;ekane, (2,30 8umamai na kanei to Xara).... Bebaia an laboume upopsh oti eimai gennhmenos to Septembrh tou '66 einai fusiologiko na mhn ta 8umamai ola me apoluth akribeia! :Wink:

----------


## aegina

File rjjjh2004  egw eimai tou 68 omws 8ymamai arketa pragmata apo ta ploia tis epoxis ekeinis.Gia na epanel8w omos sto 8ema 8a i8ela na rwtisw an to AG.NIKOLAS kai to AG.DIONISIOS exoun kapoia sxesei.Twra  ki egw 8umamai na lene oti to AG.DIONISIOS ir8e apo ti Zakin8o.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> File rjjjh2004 egw eimai tou 68 omws 8ymamai arketa pragmata apo ta ploia tis epoxis ekeinis.Gia na epanel8w omos sto 8ema 8a i8ela na rwtisw an to AG.NIKOLAS kai to AG.DIONISIOS exoun kapoia sxesei.Twra ki egw 8umamai na lene oti to AG.DIONISIOS ir8e apo ti Zakin8o.


Se mia palia tainia me ton Kwnstantara (tou '69 -'70 upologizw), emfanizotan to Agios Dionusios, aspro, sth Zakuntho... Mesa sto idio to skafos uphrxan fwtografies tou prin ginei skepasto, tis 8umamai... Me thn epistrateush tou '74 ta mona pou den epitax8hkan gia na eksuphretoun th grammh Peiraias - Aigina htan to Agios Dionussios kai to Aiginaki. 8umamai epishs oti otan erxotan Aigina htan bammeno skouro mple. Kai tote e8ewreito polu argo, otan to Aiginaki ekane apo to '56 pou agorasthke mono 45 lepta kai to Neraida (uperpoluteles sthn prwth 8esh) ekane 1.14 lepta... Sthn Aigina exoume spiti apo to '70 opote oti perase to 8umamai kala, opws to Xara kai to Avra tou Metaxa... Me to Xara eixa ena apisteyto bitsio. Mou arese to retro souloupi tou, h apisteyth epiplwsh tou kai o mauros kapnos pou ebgaze.... Otan epese eksw o Metaksas (gurw sto '73) ta 8umamai kai ta duo mhnes aragmena sthn eksodo tou limaniou tou Peiraia. To Xara dialu8uke tote. To Avra egina Kalavria kai meta Minerva. Allote se dromologia allote se krouazieres. Palio metagwgiko tou amerikanikou naytikou, tou fainotan kai apo to souloupi, kai sxetika taxu!

----------


## aegina

File rjjjh vre8ikame polloi Aiginites sto forum,alla kai alloi tou Argosaronikou  :Very Happy: ,opws kapioi apo Ydra,Spetses...Loipon exeis dikio itan ontos mble skouro kai poli argo.Twra pos itan palia den xerw alla gia na to les etsi 8a einai.Twra isws na mboreso na kanw mia upo8esi:to ploio skepastike gia antagonismo pros to MAR8A pou tote ekane dromologia sti Zakin8o...? :Confused:  Exw omos vgei exw apo to 8ema tou AG.NIKOLAOS zitw signomi apo tous modereitors.

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού το πιάσατε στο στόμα σας, είπα να του ανοίξω δικό του θέμα. Για το καράβι ελάχιστα πράγματα έχω καταφέρει να βρω. Ταξίδεψε στις γραμμές της Ζακύνθου, στο Σαρωνικό και στο Ρίο (όχι του... Μπραζίλ :mrgreen: ). Τελευταία που το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ήταν στα Αμπελάκια παροπλισμένο. Νομίζω γύρω στο 1992, από τότε έχασα τα ίχνη του.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Aφού το πιάσατε στο στόμα σας, είπα να του ανοίξω δικό του θέμα. Για το καράβι ελάχιστα πράγματα έχω καταφέρει να βρω. Ταξίδεψε στις γραμμές της Ζακύνθου, στο Σαρωνικό και στο Ρίο (όχι του... Μπραζίλ :mrgreen: ). Τελευταία που το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ήταν στα Αμπελάκια παροπλισμένο. Νομίζω γύρω στο 1992, από τότε έχασα τα ίχνη του.


Πράγματι, κι εγώ το θυμήθηκα παροπλισμένο στα Αμπαλάκια το καλοκαίρι του '95 που έκανα τη θητεία μου (στο άνθος της ηλικίας μου) στο Ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας!!! ;-)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πράγματι, κι εγώ το θυμήθηκα παροπλισμένο στα Αμπαλάκια το καλοκαίρι του '95 που έκανα τη θητεία μου (στο άνθος της ηλικίας μου) στο Ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας!!! ;-)


I think that some new information about this ship was posted in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=24  It refers to an accident with *Faistos*

----------


## Ellinis

Στο αρχείο της ΕΟΑ, υπάρχει και ένα καρέ που φαίνεται ένα πλοίο να προσεγγίζει στα Αιγινίτικα, και νομίζω πως είναι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.

agdio.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Είναι σαφέστατα το ¶γιος Διονύσιος!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι όταν με τα γεγονότα του Ιουλίου του '74 όλα τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού επιτάχτηκαν για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς, τα μόνο που είχαν απομείνει για να εξυπηρετούν τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Αίγινα ήταν το ¶γιος Διονύσιος (πολύ γέρικο και απίστευτα αργό ήδη) και το Αιγινάκι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το _"¶γιος Διονύσιος"_ ταξίδεψε στην αρχή ατην Ζάκυνθο και μετά ήρθε στον Σαρωνικό.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από φίλους ζακυνθινούς, οι  παντόφλες αναλαμβάνουν τα ηνία στη γραμμή της Ζακύνθου μετά το 1963-1964

Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, κάποια πλάνα από την ταινία_ "Ένας τρελός γλεντζές"_ του _Κώστα Καραγιάννη._
Η ταινία γυρίστηκε το _1970_ και πρωταγωνιστούσαν οι ηθοποιοί Λάμπρος Κωνσταντάρας, Τζένη Ρουσέα, Ανδρέας Μπάρκουλης, κ.ά.

Αναφορά για τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία υπάρχει και εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...405#post318405

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

¶γιος Διονύσιος.jpg

¶γιος Διονύσιος 10.jpg

¶γιος Διονύσιος 40.jpg

¶γιος Διονύσιος 20.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O rjjjh2004 είχε δίκιο όταν έλεγε οτι ήταν πρωην μεταγογικό του ναυτικού. 
Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στα A. Findlay & Co. στο Old Kilpatrick της Σκωτίας ως αποβατικό LCT-828. Το 1947 πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της Southampton Isle of Wight & South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet και αφού μετασκευάστηκε σε φέρι μετονομάστηκε NORRIS CASTLE. 

Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1962 και αρχικά ταξίδεψε Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθο. Αργότερα του έκλεισαν το κατάστρωμα και τελικά βρέθηκε στο Σαρωνικό όπου ταξίδεψε υπο πλοιοκτησία Δ. Φιλιππόπουλου τη δεκαετία του '70. 

Και μια φωτο από τα χρόνια που ταξίδευε μεταξύ Southampton και της νησου Wight εδώ. 
Όπως και ένα φιλμάκι απ΄όπου και το παρακάτω καρέ.

norris castle.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O rjjjh2004 είχε δίκιο όταν έλεγε οτι ήταν πρωην μεταγογικό του ναυτικού. 
> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στα A. Findlay & Co. στο Old Kilpatrick της Σκωτίας ως αποβατικό LCT-828. Το 1947 πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της Southampton Isle of Wight & South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet και αφού μετασκευάστηκε σε φέρι μετονομάστηκε NORRIS CASTLE. 
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1962 και αρχικά ταξίδεψε Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθο. Αργότερα του έκλεισαν το κατάστρωμα και τελικά βρέθηκε στο Σαρωνικό όπου ταξίδεψε υπο πλοιοκτησία Δ. Φιλιππόπουλου τη δεκαετία του '70. 
> 
> Και μια φωτο από τα χρόνια που ταξίδευε μεταξύ Southampton και της νησου Wight εδώ. 
> Όπως και ένα φιλμάκι απ΄όπου και το παρακάτω καρέ.
> 
> norris castle.jpg



Πολλες ωραιες φωτογραφιες του βρισκονται εδω  http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/RedFunnel...l#anchor127684 
Το πλοιο αυτο ειχε πολυ μεγαλη ιστορια στον αγγλικο χωρο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ μεγαλη ιστορια ειχε τελικα αυτο το βαπορι,που παντως δεν το εκανες τοσο παλιο

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πάντως εγώ ως παιδί το θυμάμαι τη δεκαετία του '70 ως απίστευτα αργό (2,5 ώρες Αίγινα). Μπορούσε να συγκριθεί μαζί του μόνο το Χαρά. Όλα τα άλλα ήταν πιο υποφερτά!!!

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ αφου εμεινε για λιγο στην ιδιοκτησια του Δ.Φιλιπποπουλου, περασε στην οικογενεια Καρδαρη, και μετασκευαστηκε το ανοιχτο γκαραζ σε κλειστο.
Εμεινε στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης μεχρι το 1971  οταν δρομολογηθηκε το κλειστο Ο/Γ ΑΙΓΕΥΣ οπου εφυγαν ολες οι παντοφλες.
Στο μεταξυ ειχε αλλαξει μηχανες και  επιανε την Κυλληνη σε 1,30. Απο την γεφυρα του περασε και ο Αναργυρος Σαρρης γνωστος απο την πλοιαρχια του στα ΝΑΙΑΣ κ. ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ αφου εμεινε για λιγο στην ιδιοκτησια του Δ.Φιλιπποπουλου, περασε στην οικογενεια Καρδαρη, και μετασκευαστηκε το ανοιχτο γκαραζ σε κλειστο.
> Εμεινε στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης μεχρι το 1971  οταν δρομολογηθηκε το κλειστο Ο/Γ ΑΙΓΕΥΣ οπου εφυγαν ολες οι παντοφλες.
> Στο μεταξυ ειχε αλλαξει μηχανες και  επιανε την Κυλληνη σε 1,30. Απο την γεφυρα του περασε και ο Αναργυρος Σαρρης γνωστος απο την πλοιαρχια του στα ΝΑΙΑΣ κ. ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.



Ωραια καρτποσταλ του πορθμειου *Αγιος Διονυσιος*, ετοιμη για αγορα  απο το ιταλικο E-bay     http://cgi.ebay.it/GRECIA-135911-/32...item4aa4c4bf5a

Aghios Dionysios.jpg

Συγκριση με την αρχικη μορφη του πλοιου, το *Norris Castle

*NorrisCastle 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1962 και αρχικά ταξίδεψε Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθο. Αργότερα του έκλεισαν το κατάστρωμα και τελικά βρέθηκε στο Σαρωνικό όπου ταξίδεψε υπο πλοιοκτησία Δ. Φιλιππόπουλου τη δεκαετία του '70.


Στα παραπάνω να συμπληρώσω οτι το NORRIS CASTLE πέρασε σε Ελληνικά χέρια τoν Ιούνιο του 1962. 
Σύμφωνα με το έγκυρο περιοδικό «Ναυτικά Χρονικά» ο αγοραστής ήταν η εταιρία «Σάντα Κυριακή» και το πλοίο αρχικά μετονομάστηκε ΝΗΡΗΪΣ. Μέσα στην ίδια χρονιά άλλαξε ξανά το όνομα του σε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αγιος Διονυσιος_ σε μια φωτογραφια απο το Facebook.

Αγιος Διονυσιος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όσον αφορά το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε "κλείστηκε". Από άλλον έχω ακούσει πριν ακόμα φύγει από την Ζάκυνθο προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60, από άλλον ενώ είχε πιά φύγει και κάπου γύρω στο 1972, αν ξέρει κάποιος έγκυρα μας το λέει. Ούτως ή άλλως όμως επρόκειτο για μετασκευή και όχι για δική μας ναυπήγηση.





> To μόνο που θυμάμαι ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ εμφανίστηκε στον Σαρωνικό κλειστό.


Στον Σαρωνικό σίγουρα εμφανίστηκε ως κλειστό και από όσα γνωρίζω γύρω στο 1972. Το ερώτημα είναι αν είχε κλειστεί πριν σταματήσει από την Ζάκυνθο. Και να θυμισουμε βέβαια ότι μετά την Ζάκυνθο και πριν τον Σαρωνικό είχε περάσει και από την γραμμή του Ρίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στον Σαρωνικό σίγουρα εμφανίστηκε ως κλειστό και από όσα γνωρίζω γύρω στο 1972. Το ερώτημα είναι αν είχε κλειστεί πριν σταματήσει από την Ζάκυνθο. Και να θυμισουμε βέβαια ότι μετά την Ζάκυνθο και πριν τον Σαρωνικό είχε περάσει και από την γραμμή του Ρίου.





> Το ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ οντως εμφανιστηκε σκεπαστο στην Αιγινα το 1972 η 73. Εμεινε στη γραμμη μεχρι το 76 η 77.


Ένα ακόμα ερωτηματικό λοιπόν στο ιστορικό του πλοίου εκτός από το πότε μετασκευάστηκε σε κλειστό φέρρυ, είναι το που και ως τι δούλεψε (ίσως ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ???) μετά τον Σαρωνικό, από τα τέλη δηλαδή της δεκαετίας '70 μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90 όταν και διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.

Να παραθέσω τον αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5004831_ του πλοίου, τα στοιχεία που μου είχε δώσει παλιότερα ο καλός φίλος _emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης)_ :

_Εγγραφή ως ΝΗΡΗΙΣ με Π.Ν.Ε. Λονδίνου τον 05/1962
Μετεγγραφή ως ΝΗΡΗΙΣ στον Πειραιά με α/α 2043 τον 07/1962
Μετονομασία σε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ επίσης τον 07/1962
Διαγραφή τον 10/1998 λόγω διάλυσης που έγινε στο Πέραμα το 1996_

και την πληροφορία που βρίσκουμε στις βάσεις δεδομένων (ίσως και λανθασμένη) ότι τελευταίο του όνομα τουλάχιστον "στα χαρτιά" ήταν το _ΓΑΛΗΝΗ Σ_. Τέλος, να το δούμε και στα Αιγινήτικα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε λεπτομέρεια από παλιά καρτ ποστάλ.

16.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> είναι το που και ως τι δούλεψε (ίσως ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ???) μετά τον Σαρωνικό, από τα τέλη δηλαδή της δεκαετίας '70 μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90 όταν και διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.
> 
> και την πληροφορία που βρίσκουμε στις βάσεις δεδομένων (ίσως και λανθασμένη) ότι τελευταίο του όνομα τουλάχιστον "στα χαρτιά" ήταν το _ΓΑΛΗΝΗ Σ_.


Mετά που αποσύρθηκε,το θυμάμαι παρατημένο γιά χρόνια,ίσως καθισμένο κοντά στο Καμίνι (Αμπελάκι) χωρίς αλλαγή  ονόματος.
Παλιότερα δεν ήταν της...μοδός η απασχόληση μιάς παντόφλας ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ χωρίς να αποκλείεται κ τπτ.

----------


## Ellinis

Εγώ δεν το είδα ποτέ στο Αμπελάκι αλλά θυμάμαι φωτογραφία του (εκεί) σε ένα από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή κάπου στα πρώτα χρόνια του. Μπορεί και να ήταν με αφορμή την πώληση του για σκραπ. Και στη φωτογραφία και στο κείμενο ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ήταν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To θυμαμαι στο Αμπελακι καθισμενο το 1995,ειχα μηχανη αλλα με πηγαιναν βιαστικα σε ενα βαπορι και δεν σταματησαμε καθολου, το 1996 που ξαναπηγα δεν υπηρχε..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ένα ακόμα ερωτηματικό λοιπόν στο ιστορικό του πλοίου εκτός από το πότε μετασκευάστηκε σε κλειστό φέρρυ, είναι το που και ως τι δούλεψε (ίσως ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ???) μετά τον Σαρωνικό, από τα τέλη δηλαδή της δεκαετίας '70 μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90 όταν και διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.





> Mετά που αποσύρθηκε,το θυμάμαι παρατημένο γιά χρόνια, ίσως καθισμένο κοντά στο Καμίνι (Αμπελάκι) χωρίς αλλαγή  ονόματος.


ΒΙΚΤΩΡ φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την πιθανότητα μετά την αποδρομολόγηση του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ απο τον Σαρωνικό να παροπλίστηκε και να μην ξαναταξίδεψε, αν και είναι πολλά τα χρόνια από τα τέλη δεκαετίας '70 μέχρη τα μέσα '90, και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είχε και το "προσόν" του κλειστού γκαράζ.  




> Παλιότερα δεν ήταν της...μοδός η απασχόληση μιάς παντόφλας ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ χωρίς να αποκλείεται κ τπτ.


Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, η χρησιμοποίηση πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου (παντοφλών) ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ υπήρχε ήδη από την δεκαετία του '60. Κατ' αρχάς, θυμάμαι σε παλαιότερη ανταλλαγή emails με τον καλό φίλο _emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη)_ με θέμα τα παλιά ελληνικά πορθμεία, που σε ένα ερώτημα μου είχε απαντήσει επι λέξει (έχω κρατήσει αρχείο αυτά τα emails) : _"Σε κάποια εφημερίδα διάβασα κάποτε ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της επταετίας (δικτατορίας) έγιναν πολλές κατασκευές πορθμείων λόγω έργων και μη ύπαρξης δρόμων με αποτέλεσμα πολλά από αυτά τα πλοία να χρησιμοποιούνταν ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ."_

Κατόπιν, και μιας και μιλήσαμε για τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '70, να θυμίσω ότι ο "πατριάρχης" των ελληνικών παντοφλών, το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, ήδη από το _1981_ μετονομαζόμενο σε _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π_ δούλευε ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ, το ίδιο και το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ του Ευθυμιάδη μετονομαζόμενο το _1980_ σε _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ_, το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ_ μετέπειτα _ΦΑΙΑΞ_ στην Κέρκυρα (την δεκαετία του '80) και αργότερα ως _ΑΘΗΝΑ_, το _ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ_ (μετέπειτα _ΕΡΓΟΝ Ι, ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ, ΝΙΚΟΣ Χ_) και βέβαια και άλλες παντόφλες, αλλά και παντόφλες που δούλευαν κανονικά ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ σε πορθμειακές γραμμές αναλαμβάνοντας παράλληλα και (πολλά) έκτακτα ταξίδια ως Φ/Γ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αλλά απασχόληση είτε περιστασιακά,είτε χαρακτηρισμένα ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ έχουμε περισσότερο τα τελευταία χρόνια με την μείωση του αριθμού των μότορσιπς (αυτά που υπάρχουν είναι περισσότερο χωματάδικα κ λιγότερο γιά γενικό φορτίο),συν ότι οι παντόφλες προσφέρουν χαμηλότερους ναύλους από τα κανονικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ κ ΦΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## npapad

Τα Greek Shipping Directories δεν αναφέρουν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ αλλά μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία από 2 Lloyd's Registers που έχω (1974-75 και 1979-80). Ιδιοκτήτης φαίνεται ο Ι.Ν. ΚΑΡΔΑΡΗΣ, ΔΔΣ : Αρχικά SYLA, κατόπιν SV3227, κατασκευής του 1942 και 880 gt. Μήκος 54,87 μ., Πλάτος 11,61 μ. και εκείνη την περίοδο (δεκαετία '70) είχε 2 μηχανές Oil 4SA, 12 Cyl. each, 1000 BHP κατασκευής Davey, Paxman & Co Ltd που του έδιναν ταχύτητα 9,5 κόμβων.
 Ήταν δηλωμένο σαν Ro-Ro Cargo Ferry.
Ακριβείς ημερομηνίες μεταβολών νηολογίου :
ΝΗΡΗΙΣ (ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ Π.Ν.Ε.) από 24-5-1962 έως 12-7-1962. ΔΔΣ SYLA
ΝΗΡΗΙΣ (ΝΠ 2043, Β' Κλάση) από 12-7-1962 έως 16-7-1962. ΔΔΣ SYLA
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ (ΝΠ 2043 Β' Κλάση) από 16-7-1962 έως 9-10-1998. ΔΔΣ SV3227

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

To  πλοιο ανοιχτη παντοφλα με δυο ψηλα καταρτια  και δυο πρωριες αγκυρες το εφερε στην Ελλαδα και στη συνεχεια το δρομολογησε σαν Ε/Γ Ο/Γ στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης ο Ζακυνθινος εφοπλιστης Διον. Φιλιπποπουλος. Ασχολειτο κυριως με φορτηγα  πλοια οπως π.χ. το Φ/Γ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ. Του εδωσε το ονομα ΑΓ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ και αρχισε καθημερινα δρομολογια Ζακυνθος Κυλληνη.
Μετα απο 8 μηνες το πουλησε στην οικογενεια των Α/φων Καρδαρη που ελαβαν  μεριδιο 80 τοις εκατον, και το υπολοιπο 20 τ.εκ. το μοιρασθηκαν οι Ζακυνθινοι επιχειρηματιες Δ. Βουρταης, Διον. Πεττας, και Σπυρος Μπονικος.
Αργοτερα εκλεισαν το ανοιχτο γκαραζ χωρις ομως ποτε να χαρακτηρισθει ως  ε/γ ο/γ  κλειστου τυπου. Ετσι συνεχισε τα δρομολογια στην παραπανω γραμμη αφου προστεθηκε και τριτη μηχανη  γιατι ειχε πολυ μικρη ταχυτητα. Επειδη η τοποθετηση της τριτης μηχανης ηταν αποτυχια, αλλαξαν ολες τις μηχανες με δυο αλλες μεγαλυτερης ισχυος. Τα δρομολογια τα εκτελουσαν τοτε τα ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ κ. ΑΓ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ. Το 1968 προστεθηκαν στη γραμμη τα ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ κ. ΜΑΡΘΑ. Το 1971 η γραμμη χαρακτηρισθηκε Β επικινδυνοτητας και απαγορευθησαν οι πλοες στα πορθμεια ανοιχτου τυπου και απεσυρθησαν οταν ο εφοπλιστης ΔΗΜ. ΚΑΠΑΡΗΣ δρομολογησε το πλοιο  ΑΙΓΕΥΣ. Τοτε το ΑΓ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ για λιγο δρομολογηθηκε ΡΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΡΙΟ και στη συνεχεια ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ.  Μεσα στο  λιμανι του Πειραια ειχε ενα ατυχημα αφου  συγκροσυσθηκε με το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ του ΕΥΘΥΜΙΑΔΗ. Εμεινε στη γραμμη αυτη μεχρι το 1974 οταν στο ζενιθ της καλοκαιρινης σεζον επαθε σοβαρη ζημια στο μηχανοστασιο, και εκτοτε δεν ξαναταξιδεψε.
Εμεινε για πολλα χρονια εξω απο το Αμππελακι εβαλε νερα στο μηχανοστασιο και καθισε στο βυθο. Το 1991 περασα απο εκει τα καταφερα και μπηκα μεσα, και ειδα τα νερα στο μηχανοστασιο οπου ελειπαν τα καπακια απο τις μηχανες , επισης ειχαν λεηλατηθει τα σαλονια και η γεφυρα. Ηταν εν ενεργεια στο Ελλην. νηολογιο μεχρι το 1998, με πολλα βαρη, γιαυτο οταν τ0 1991 η ΑΝΜΕΖ αγορασε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ,  το μετονομασε  ΑΓ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ Ι για να αποφευγονται οι παρερμηνειες στο. Ελλην, νηολογιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Θησαυρός πληροφοριών ο Βαγγέλης, ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ένα ακόμα ερωτηματικό λοιπόν στο ιστορικό του πλοίου εκτός από το πότε μετασκευάστηκε σε κλειστό φέρρυ, είναι το που και ως τι δούλεψε (ίσως ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ ???) μετά τον Σαρωνικό, από τα τέλη δηλαδή της δεκαετίας '70 μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90 όταν και διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.





> Mετά που αποσύρθηκε,το θυμάμαι παρατημένο γιά χρόνια,ίσως καθισμένο κοντά στο Καμίνι (Αμπελάκι) χωρίς αλλαγή  ονόματος. Παλιότερα δεν ήταν της...μοδός η απασχόληση μιάς παντόφλας ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ χωρίς να αποκλείεται κ τπτ.


Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δικαιώνεται ο καλός μου φίλος _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_, μιας και στην εκπληκτική φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας το _1984_, βλέπουμε ήδη το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ παροπλισμένο και πολύ κοντά του, σχεδόν δίπλα του, άλλη μία παντόφλα της Ζακύνθου, το _ΦΑΙΑΞ (πρώην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ)_.

Peter J. Fitzpatrick_1984.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δικαιώνεται ο καλός μου φίλος _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_, μιας και στην εκπληκτική φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας το _1984_, βλέπουμε ήδη το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ παροπλισμένο και πολύ κοντά του, σχεδόν δίπλα του, άλλη μία παντόφλα της Ζακύνθου, το _ΦΑΙΑΞ (πρώην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ)_.
> 
> Peter J. Fitzpatrick_1984.jpg
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_


Ευχαριστώ γιά τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε EV, να προσθέσω ότι  ο χώρος αυτός,στο Καμίνι γιά τους γνωρίζοντες,είχε τότε κάποια ζωή.Έπιανε  η "μπενζίνα",  η εικονιζόμενη δεν είναι παροπλισμένη , δούλευε κ το περιπτεράκι σε συνδυαμό με τη στάση του λεωφορείου η οποία βέβαια εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε μία ακόμα φωτογραφία (μικρής ανάλυσης) από τον παροπλισμό του στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, στην ίδια θέση με την παραπάνω φωτό του Peter J. Fitzpatrick αλλά τραβηγμένη από εντελώς διαφορετική θέση.

salamis.8.jpg
_Πηγή : my-salamina.blogspot.gr_

Μου φαίνεται σαν είναι ανασηκωμένο μπροστά, πράγμα κάπως περίεργο μιας και εκεί που βρισκόταν το πλοίο δεν υπήρχε κάποιο ναυπηγείο - καρνάγιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> salamis.8.jpg
> _Πηγή : my-salamina.blogspot.gr_
> 
> Μου φαίνεται σαν είναι ανασηκωμένο μπροστά, πράγμα κάπως περίεργο μιας και εκεί που βρισκόταν το πλοίο δεν υπήρχε κάποιο ναυπηγείο - καρνάγιο.


Aυτή ήταν η τελευταία του θέση παροπλισμένο.Στην ίδια ήταν αργότερα κ το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε από το ebay, _εισιτήρια προς πώληση_ του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_, από τα χρόνια που βρισκόταν στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Αίγινας.

Στον τίτλο της εικόνας αναφέρεται η δεκαετία '80 (Greece 1980's  Greek Ferry Boat Agios Dionysios 6 Tickets Used), πάνω στα εισιτήρια δυστυχώς δεν διακρίνεται πουθενά χρονολογία, αλλά λογικά πρέπει να είναι από την δεκαετία '70, αφενός επειδή όπως μας είχε πει ο φίλος _βαγγελις ροκκος_ δεν ξαναταξίδεψε μετά το 1974, αφετέρου διότι πάνω στα εισιτήρια αναγράφεται εξαψήφιος αριθμός τηλεφώνου στον Πειραιά (οι εξαψήφιοι αριθμοί αλλάξανε σε επταψήφιους στα τέλη περίπου της δεκαετίας '70.

----------


## aegina

Πριν το 77 ειναι σιγουρα .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τμήμα από γνωστοτάτη καρτ ποστάλ του μεγάλου λιμανιού, όπου βλέπουμε το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ στην προβλήτα των πλοίων του Αργοσαρωνικού. Την είχα παραθέσει και παλαιότερα (ποστ Νο23) αλλά τώρα την έχουμε σε καλύτερη ανάλυση και ευκρίνεια.

σάρωση04.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία κοντινή πόζα του πλοίου από την δεκαετία του '60 στο λιμάνι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) της Ζακύνθου. Φωτογραφία από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο (αγορασμένη σήμερα από το Μοναστηράκι).

05.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ σε φιλμακι του 1969 που προστεθηκε προσφατα στο Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbJ8tjMp14

1.jpg2.jpg

----------

